# Finally putting the turbo



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, today i started puttong on the turbo, and things went well. Tomorrow im going to make al the cabr, intake conecctions, and i have a doubt on how The charcoal canister works and shoul be conected. Anyone can give me a hand with this?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well i already got it the engine runing, i found some leaks and tomorrow ill fix them and take the car for a ride.
What kind of tuning tips can you give me??


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Give us the details of your setup. It will help in determining what are appropriate tuning tips.

Lew


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Give us the details of your setup. It will help in determining what are appropriate tuning tips.
> 
> Lew


You can find some details of my setup on this post:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=77786


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

those aren't details. 

we mean, details. how things are run, piping, flanges, gaskets, etc. EVERYTHING!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> those aren't details.
> 
> we mean, details. how things are run, piping, flanges, gaskets, etc. EVERYTHING!


Tomorrow ill make a post with more details, now its 1:30 am and tomorrow i have to work, and im about to fall asleep on the computer..................................................


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm closing this thread cuz you have like 2 others talking about your car and this one is most pointless.


----------

